# Stromsparfunktionen

## torstenf

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte meine Gentoo-Installation (2.6.4-mm4) gerne so einrichten,

dass die Platte nach ein paar Minuten runterfährt, wenn nix los ist und

die beiden Lüfter im Gehäuse ausgeschaltet werden. Ich habe nur leider

keinen Plan, unter welchen Stichwörtern ich da suchen muss...

Das I2C-Interface ist installiert und funktioniert auch - brauche ich das

vielleicht dafür?

Vielen Dank

Torsten

----------

## mrsteven

Such mal nach ACPI. Für Linux ist http://acpi.sourceforge.net/ als Anlaufpunkt ganz gut, aber leider auch ein bisschen schwer verständlich.

----------

## torstenf

Nochmal hallo,

vielen Dank für die Antwort! Ich bin mittlerweile auf den Trichter

gekommen, daß es etwas mit "HDPARAM" zu tun haben könnte.

Ich werde nochmal ein bischen weiter suchen!

cu Torsten

----------

## Earthwings

sys-apps/cpudyn bietet die möglichkeit, die cpu-geschwindigkeit herabzusetzen im idle-modus und optional die festplatten nach ner bestimmten zeit herunterzufahren.

das ausschalten der lüfter kann man bei den meisten systemen imo nicht direkt steuern.

ps: hdparm, ohne das zweite a, bringt mehr ergebnisse bei der suche  :Wink: 

----------

## Rad

Hdparm und der Rest ist auch nett, aber ACPI wäre u.a. genau für diese Art von "umfassender" Energiekontrolle gedacht. Und mit ACPI kannste Lüfter ausschalten wenn's von dem Mainboard und Kerneltreiber unterstützt wird, jep.

Hier ist eine Liste mit ACPI-Steuerungsprogrammen zusammen mit Kurzbeschreibungen - ist zwar für Debian, sollte aber (alles?) auch im Portage-Tree drin sein:

http://acpi.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/DebianLinux

----------

## MrTom

Vielleicht etwas primitiv, aber funktioniert.

Im Gegensatz zu Windows, das sich um das Bios nicht kümmert, kann man auch di APMs im Bios verwenden.

Also einfach im Bios bei HDD Suspend (oder wie es bei Deinem Bios halt benannt ist) z.B. 20 Minuten oder 10 Minuten eintragen.

Bei mir hält sich Linux wunderbar an diese Werte. 

Ich habe eine etwas laute zweite Platte im Rechner, die eigentlich sehr selten benötigt wird. Diese schalte ich beim Boot über /etc/conf.d/local.start auf Suspend:

```
hdparm -qy /dev/hdb
```

Sobald ein etwas auf die Platte zugreift, fährt diese hoch und durch meine Bios-Einstellungen nach einiger Zeit dann wieder herunter.

----------

